# My First Gheenoe!!!



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Very excited about my new boat!!! ;D Can't wait to get it rigged how I want!! Thanks to everyone who had input in helping me decide what to get!!! -Hal


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet rig. 13'ers are the way to go! what size motor is that?


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Its a 6. Spent a little time using the paint application to draw out my plans... hehe what do you guys think? ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks great. Your gonna need to make that rear seat a little bigger to fit that platform on it. Also, I cut out the center well on my 13'er and really opened it up!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

All I see is a black motor and a trailer. ;D ;D

Congrats.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome! Where you gonna' fish with it? Concrete seas will
scrape it up pretty bad! Tell Charley Voy I say hi and 
thank the dirty D for me for my time machine.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

> Welcome! Where you gonna' fish with it? Concrete seas will
> scrape it up pretty bad! Tell Charley Voy I say hi and
> thank the dirty D for me for my time machine.
> 
> I'm pretty regular all over the Huron, Island Lake, Pinckney, Belleville, Ford. Still getting to know the area as far as the fishing goes. Mostly a fly guy now, but I always keep a spinning rod around the boat. I will say Hi to the ol' C-voix for you. Headed up in a couple weeks to do some fishing around there! Where are you from?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Milford. That was a lifetime ago, moved to FL back when it was FLA. Fished the Huron river for sunfish when I was little and once a year Portage Lake. Once in a while Lake Mich.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Nice! Yeah the Huron can be kinda hit or miss. We've gotten alot of rain lately and the fishing has been terrible.  Too muddy and too high- Which is usually how I end up after a day of fishing lately! Been picking up smallies more frequently now though. The steelhead are pretty much done. The bluegills should be on their beds now. Walleyes around Belleville have been caught in some numbers. I think I'm gonna fish Ford Lake Saturday, Island Lake area Sunday and then Monday I think my girl and I are gonna go canal poking around Algonac on Monday.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

OH NO, Now you've done it!!!!! You're treading on dangerous ground....
Now you are stuck for life ;D Congrats!!!


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

> Looks great. Your gonna need to make that rear seat a little bigger to fit that platform on it. Also, I cut out the center well on my 13'er and really opened it up!!












Decided to take your advice... so far I'm glad I did.  I do like how much bigger the boat feels.  Also installed the new glow cleats.  Next up are the fore and aft decks along with cockpit floor, Trolling motor bracket and motor, Electrical, nav lights, cockpit lights, fishfinder.  Tiller extension should be here soon (thanks Rhett!  ;D), and Hydrofoils.  Going to Shop next week for grab bar fab and install.  Could use some advice on the design though!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

The 13'ers pick up alot of their sidewall strength from the foam the is glassed into to sides (compared to the 15'4" which doesn't have foam there). but i had a 13'er with no live well in it, and the bottom kinda flexed a little. especially in a little bit rougher water. i was thinkin if you plan on putting a grad rail on it, you could glass some sort of base across the bottom for an attachment point and also as a stiffener to add strength. you could still keep it low and out of the way. just a thought.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I'm planning on putting a floor in and attaching the rail to that... I was thinking of putting foam under the floor in compartments to stiffen up the hull but I've never done anything like that before so I'm taking my time with it. The floor flexes a little if theres a decent chop, but thats really only if I'm standing I took it out all day yesterday and ran it in all kinds of conditions, getting used to fishing out of it- Need rod-holders of some sort soon. Now that I have the Tiller Extention its a dream to drive. I returned home to find that my Doel-Fin had arrived so that will go on before I head out this afternoon. I'm anxious to see what kind of difference that makes! I think the next thing is get some wiring done on this boat and get a bow mount and trolling motor, and install the fishfinder. When fishing these inlands you have to have one so you know where the bottom is... can't just look down and eyeball it like you can out on the big lakes! More Pics Soon.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

You'll be driving that 13' from the front seat with one of Rhett's extensions.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I Love my 13  

I am learning a Lot about these little Boats Very sensitive to weight and placement of that weight ...

I would like to hear about propping . Loading and hydro foils 

Goes like a banshee with just 1 person

9.8 4 stroke 8.5 factory prop 

will try a 7.5 ....

Dave


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i think i talked myself into getting a hydrofoil from Bob's machine outta tampa for my 13. i just got a 9.25x9 stainless 3 blade for it too. i'm building an adjustable jack plate for it too to try to dial it in. Just thought i'd chime in on the 13'er performance ideas.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had hung something bigger on one!    I was out last night in mine and flagged down a boat with a speedo and asked him my speed.  I was going into the wind with a light chop and was running about 11ish WOT.  I've got a 6 on mine and just installed a doelfin.  I don't really notice any difference in speed, certainly not faster, but it planes out significantly quicker.  I can even sit on the back seat and it will plane out decently (although I much prefer to stand with my new tiller extension  ;D).  I cut the center well out of mine and I'm happy and sad I did it at the same time.  I actually felt bad messing with what seemed like a decent idea.  Unfortunately the placement of that thing is right where I need to stand to balance my boat correctly-  so out came the sawzall.  I notice a little bit of flex under my feet, but really its nothing to write home about.  I am going to be putting in a false floor though.  Soon   The other thing I need to re-think is the placement of my rod-holder.  I mounted it to the back of the front bench and while this does a nice job of keeping my rods from being stepped on,  it also blocks my access to the bow.     I like the rod tubes built right into the benches idea but I also usually carry an ultralight that is too small to span between them.  Over all I'm getting an idea that in order to fish one of these comfortably you have to utilize every bit of boat you can to keep your gear organized.  Everything needs to have its place (and a way to keep it there).  I'm getting sick of constantly having to put everything back in some sort of order everytime I run between spots.  Efficient storage is the name of the game- Hence why I'm sad I cut out that center well!  All my normal boat crap fit nicely in there!   :  Oh well.  Here's a new pic with all the latest!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

She's lookin good! i had a little set of fiberglass trim tabs that Sam at the gheenoe shop made me that helped me a little bit. they were pretty much just little glass angles. if you want a set a could get them for you to try out. i'll see if i have any pics of em.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, looking real good. Keep us posted on the fishing too!


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Ughhh... fishing has been pretty slow lately. 1 10in Walleye, a HUGE crappie (it hit a 3" floating Rapala) and one freakin brave (or stupid) bluegill hit the same thing last night.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Ok, here are some running pics! Thats my usual fishing partner up front there lookin out for rocks. ;D Enjoy!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking good way up north!


----------

